# copper bay window roof



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

Hello Folks
My daughter has one of those copper roofs over her bay window/ 
I see a few in the neighborhood that are shiny ? Has there been a discussion on this forum before ? I don't want to rehash old talk!!
What I'm after is how do one clean and recondition one of these?

Let me put it this way can an active home owner do this him self or best to
call in an expert ?
deckhand


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

LINKS:

http://www.repair-home.com/QA/answers-Cleaning_copper_roof_over_bay_window

http://www.hellocincinnati.com/RoofReviver.cfm

http://www.copper.org/applications/architecture/arch_dhb/copper_alloys/rehab.html


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

CLEAN W/ MURIATIC ACID,THEN SOAP+WATER TO REMOVE RESIDUE,THEN INSTALL BRUSHCOAT OF CLEAR geocell 2315


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

better to have it done professionally :thumbsup:


----------



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

*Copper roof cleaning*

Hey Thanks" to all you folks who took time to answer my request
or cleaning this cooper roof. Being that money is tight in her family.
I think I will try a small inconspicuous spot to see what the results would be on a large scale. I will keep you updated.:thumbsup:

Again thanks This is a great forum. :thumbup:

Deck Hand


----------

